# Holman Rv In Cincinnati Ohio



## 310MJ (Nov 20, 2008)

I just wanted to say hi to everyone here and join the club! We finally bought our new Outback 310BHS and she is a beauty! We LOVE it! I am so glad we did not settle for another brand. We almost did, until we found Holmans in Ohio. They had the best prices I could find, and trust me I shopped Michigan, and every other Outback dealer in the 50 states lol. I see there are a lot of happy Holmans customers on here too, which makes me feel better about our purchase. The dealership is wonderful to work with. We worked with Jamie Holmberg, she does the internet sales there, and is just so sweet. Her and her husband work there together so if you ever are in the market for a new Outback I will recommend you ask for Jamie or her hubby Eddie. They were great and I am sure will appreciate the referrals. The website for their inventory is www.holmanrv.com

They have excellent facilities, the walkthrough went very smooth, everything was as promised, and about $5000 less than buying locally. I gave them a shot, but $5k is $5k. The local dealer kept going on and on about how they have over head bla bla bla, but Holmans was 3 times the size they were! I think I counted about 40 service bays, and they said they have 31 acres. That's 31 acres of motorhomes, trailer, fifth wheels, trucks and suv's! The service staff was also wonderful. They helped us get hitched up, and explained everything. It was great. We signed our paperwork with Ron and he was excellent at explaining everything to us. We got the 6 year extended warranty for a great price. I will tell you we have owned RV's in the past, and the extended warranties have saved our behinds on MORE than one occasion. After I got home, Jamie emailed me to ask how everything was, make sure I made it home OK, I was very impressed about the follow up. I can't say enough nice things about her and the staff at Holmans. OH, and did I mention I LOVE MY NEW CAMPER!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Megan said:


> I just wanted to say hi to everyone here and join the club! We finally bought our new Outback 310BHS and she is a beauty! We LOVE it! I am so glad we did not settle for another brand. We almost did, until we found Holmans in Ohio. They had the best prices I could find, and trust me I shopped Michigan, and every other Outback dealer in the 50 states lol. I see there are a lot of happy Holmans customers on here too, which makes me feel better about our purchase. The dealership is wonderful to work with. We worked with Jamie Holmberg, she does the internet sales there, and is just so sweet. Her and her husband work there together so if you ever are in the market for a new Outback I will recommend you ask for Jamie or her hubby Eddie. They were great and I am sure will appreciate the referrals. The website for their inventory is www.holmanrv.com
> 
> They have excellent facilities, the walkthrough went very smooth, everything was as promised, and about $5000 less than buying locally. I gave them a shot, but $5k is $5k. The local dealer kept going on and on about how they have over head bla bla bla, but Holmans was 3 times the size they were! I think I counted about 40 service bays, and they said they have 31 acres. That's 31 acres of motorhomes, trailer, fifth wheels, trucks and suv's! The service staff was also wonderful. They helped us get hitched up, and explained everything. It was great. We signed our paperwork with Ron and he was excellent at explaining everything to us. We got the 6 year extended warranty for a great price. I will tell you we have owned RV's in the past, and the extended warranties have saved our behinds on MORE than one occasion. After I got home, Jamie emailed me to ask how everything was, make sure I made it home OK, I was very impressed about the follow up. I can't say enough nice things about her and the staff at Holmans. OH, and did I mention I LOVE MY NEW CAMPER!


Megan,

I'm glad things went well for you. We have contemplated buying our next trailer from there. Do you know if they're a Route 66 dealer? That would make getting a trailer serviced locally much easier. Again, glad to see things went well during your purchase....... and welcome!

Mike

p.s. where are you guys from?


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi and congrats on the new TT.










Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new OB. Holman's price got us into the club too. Enjoy the up comming camping season!


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

We purchased from Holman as well and paid for it to be delivered right to our house. Still saved, I figured, $4,300 when it was all said and done. I was laughing when I read your post because we went through the exact same issues with the local dealers, etc. We heard it all. We gave them the opportunity and then moved on.

Went to U-ship.com for the delivery.

Happy to hear you did your homework. That being said, it was this site with all the outstading members who provided us with the knowledge.

Happy Camping.

Tony and Melissa.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

I went through the same thing with my local dealer. Gave them every opportunity to even come close and they wouldn't. Even with shipping to GA (met them half way) it was thousands less than the local dealer. Went back to that same dealer for service (under warranty). Talking to the service manager, he doesn't care where it came from and is trying to win my service business for after the warranty.

Mine was fresh off the factory floor and arrived in great shape (other than a few Gilligan items).

I wouldn't like Holman very much if I were a local dealer either and would start all kinds of "stories" to scare perspective buyers into my busine$$.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

Megan said:


> I just wanted to say hi to everyone here and join the club! We finally bought our new Outback 310BHS and she is a beauty! We LOVE it! I am so glad we did not settle for another brand. We almost did, until we found Holmans in Ohio. They had the best prices I could find, and trust me I shopped Michigan, and every other Outback dealer in the 50 states lol. I see there are a lot of happy Holmans customers on here too, which makes me feel better about our purchase. The dealership is wonderful to work with. We worked with Jamie Holmberg, she does the internet sales there, and is just so sweet. Her and her husband work there together so if you ever are in the market for a new Outback I will recommend you ask for Jamie or her hubby Eddie. They were great and I am sure will appreciate the referrals. The website for their inventory is www.holmanrv.com
> 
> They have excellent facilities, the walkthrough went very smooth, everything was as promised, and about $5000 less than buying locally. I gave them a shot, but $5k is $5k. The local dealer kept going on and on about how they have over head bla bla bla, but Holmans was 3 times the size they were! I think I counted about 40 service bays, and they said they have 31 acres. That's 31 acres of motorhomes, trailer, fifth wheels, trucks and suv's! The service staff was also wonderful. They helped us get hitched up, and explained everything. It was great. We signed our paperwork with Ron and he was excellent at explaining everything to us. We got the 6 year extended warranty for a great price. I will tell you we have owned RV's in the past, and the extended warranties have saved our behinds on MORE than one occasion. After I got home, Jamie emailed me to ask how everything was, make sure I made it home OK, I was very impressed about the follow up. I can't say enough nice things about her and the staff at Holmans. OH, and did I mention I LOVE MY NEW CAMPER!


Megan,

I drove all the way from Seattle to Holman Motors because of service. Rocky is the man to talk to. I have never seen so much patience sending info, pictures, specs to us prior purchasing our OB. It is because of his service alone that made me go there. As you said, the OB was in a covered area ready to go after the 1 hour introduction. I even had emails to/from Rocky showing all the people at our dog shows getting the tour in our 28KRS Kargoroo. It has been a total pleasure in buying this OB. The local dealers just didnt get the customer feeling when I looked. Its like, "Here is the price", "OK Next person in line". My hats go off to Rocky at Holman Motors but I heard he might have moved to CA. (Hopefully to open up another RV dealership. We love our OB. Regardless, Holman Motors has always been my priority to send customers knowing they will be happy in the long run.

Len/Susan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

At this time, I am going to remove from view all the posts related to the accusations against Holmans (including those in Holmans defense), and give hacamp an opportunity to privately provide me with verifiable evidence of the accusations being made. If the information can be verified as being factual, I will reinstate all the posts along with an explanation of the situation. If not, the posts will remain out of view.

Fair enough?

Outbackers.com is not beholden to Keystone or any dealer, and while I think that for the sake of our fellow members it is important that negative experiences be shared along with the good, it is equally important that the statements be accurate and fair.

PDX_Doug


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> At this time, I am going to remove from view all the posts related to the accusations against Holmans (including those in Holmans defense), and give hacamp an opportunity to privately provide me with verifiable evidence of the accusations being made. If the information can be verified as being factual, I will reinstate all the posts along with an explanation of the situation. If not, the posts will remain out of view.
> 
> Fair enough?
> 
> ...


Dang,

I missed the hidden posts before they were hidden.

Doug,

That moderator/owner thing is pretty cool. Do you think you could use it to hide our nations deficit?? If so, there might be room for you in Washington.


----------



## 310MJ (Nov 20, 2008)

I missed those posts too!? Anyways, we didn't deal with Rocky, we dealt with Jamie, after speaking to her time after time, she told us that she was fairly new there, and took over Rocky's position on the website. She did a wonderful job, they are lucky to have both of them!

We wish we could go camping now, but we hate the cold...so, we sit and wait


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't forget to post pictures of your new TT!!


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

We also purchased our 230RS from Jamie at Holman. Even with the cost to drive from the Seattle area to Cincinnati we feel we got a great deal! A Maxair cover flew off on the way home and they sent a replacement right away. We're looking forward to taking it out for a couple of nights this weekend!

Beth


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

I feel so violated.........my positive post about Holman's vanished into thin air!

Oh Well......Not the first time I have ben violated. I camped with OutbackMac............

JK Jerry...you know I loves ya!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

HDOutbackers said:


> I feel so violated.........my positive post about Holman's vanished into thin air!
> 
> Oh Well......Not the first time I have ben violated. I camped with OutbackMac............
> 
> JK Jerry...you know I loves ya!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> I feel so violated.........my positive post about Holman's vanished into thin air!
> 
> Oh Well......Not the first time I have ben violated. I camped with OutbackMac............
> 
> JK Jerry...you know I loves ya!

























[/quote]

Too many slushies that night????

Mike


----------



## hacamp (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello everybody , i am new to this fourm and also belong to many others, i made a comment about holman the other day based on info i gathered ,the information was unfortunalty in a negitave way, i wasnt trolling or looking to start any trouble simply adding to the post what i had gathered. the moderator and some others stated that i was being "out of line"with my comment, and I appologize to all that were offened,what i do have a problem with is the fact that the moderator asks me to send him some viable info based on my comments. i see on these fourms and many others posters talking about bad hitches, tire manufactors,bent and cracked frames, and the names of all these manufactors are out there for all to see, so do these people all send in viable info to the moderator before posting? in short, i made a comment that wasnt in a positive way, maybe bad judgment on my part, but it was just my opionion like hundreds of others on this fourm.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome hacamp to the Oubackers...!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

hacamp said:


> Hello everybody , i am new to this fourm and also belong to many others, i made a comment about holman the other day based on info i gathered ,the information was unfortunalty in a negitave way, i wasnt trolling or looking to start any trouble simply adding to the post what i had gathered. the moderator and some others stated that i was being "out of line"with my comment, and I appologize to all that were offened,what i do have a problem with is the fact that the moderator asks me to send him some viable info based on my comments. i see on these fourms and many others posters talking about bad hitches, tire manufactors,bent and cracked frames, and the names of all these manufactors are out there for all to see, so do these people all send in viable info to the moderator before posting? in short, i made a comment that wasnt in a positive way, maybe bad judgment on my part, but it was just my opionion like hundreds of others on this fourm.


Welcome hacamp, i hope you find this site quite informative and congenial as it is comprised of many genuine people from all over the country.
I would add that if you hang out and read the posts and the ones that have been blocked or edited.......you will find that Doug and the collective group of moderators do a FANTASTIC job of keeping dialogue fruitful and positive. We all have bad experiences from time to time with one thing or another......its how we present ourselves and findings that usually makes the difference in how they are received or perceived by others. I would add that when someone presents a bad tire manufacturer or defect, they substantiate it with pictures to verify it (same with hitch and frame failure. I have never seen a post accusing someone of selling them a "seconds" tire or hitch.......i would guess that if someone posted those unsubstantiated comments about a tire or hitch dealer.........they would probably be edited as well.

One thing this place is is FAIR!! when they edited your negative posts...........they also edited the positive post. All is well that ends well here in Outbackers!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

hacamp said:


> Hello everybody , i am new to this fourm and also belong to many others, i made a comment about holman the other day based on info i gathered ,the information was unfortunalty in a negitave way, i wasnt trolling or looking to start any trouble simply adding to the post what i had gathered. the moderator and some others stated that i was being "out of line"with my comment, and I appologize to all that were offened,what i do have a problem with is the fact that the moderator asks me to send him some viable info based on my comments. i see on these fourms and many others posters talking about bad hitches, tire manufactors,bent and cracked frames, and the names of all these manufactors are out there for all to see, so do these people all send in viable info to the moderator before posting? in short, i made a comment that wasnt in a positive way, maybe bad judgment on my part, but it was just my opionion like hundreds of others on this fourm.


The fact is that most of the complaints that are posted and left in place on Outbackers are actual first hand experiences. Yours is second hand or hear say and given the historical status of Holman's on this site the comments you made were so far outside the norm that it did indeed cause a reaction by the members that have actual first hand experience with them.

To maintain the peace all of those posts have been removed from public view until verified. If they can be then the posts will be re instated, otherwise they would serve no purpose but to cause things to be written that would best be left unsaid.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Holman is who I am currently working with. Got the financing done. Got the deposit down. Checked out the unit. I'm just trying to sell my old camper outright first to see if I can get a lil more for it. If not by the end of this week or next I will just go down and trade it. I am also working with Jamie and Eddie, very nice. I went straight for them because of the price. On my current TT the local dealer couldn't come within $5K of the price. I even offered to pay $1K more to have him sell me the unit and he wouldn't, that's RCD sales in Newark. I ended up buying from Plapps in Florence who just went out of business but I got a great deal. I knew that this time just to go for the best price. Glad to hear all the positive things about Holman.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

We picked up our new 09 268RL from Holman on April 6, 2009. Jamie Holmberg, the I'net sales guru, was very helpful, cooperative and informative. Holman Motors lived up to our expectations. Charlie in the PDI group was a real gem. He not only took us through our checklist, but spent some time covering the "helpful hints" that make life easier.

The new weight dist. hitch works perfectly--it came with the 800 pound and up bars, plus an anti-sway bar. Our only change to the package they installed was to go across the street to a plumbing supply store and buy a 24" galvanized pipe to jack the bar chain end up into position. The pipe that comes with the hitch was only ~12" long, and I simply needed more leverage.

We had one small problem-- the microwave door wouldn't open. Since we had been invited to camp in the unit overnight, we didn't discover this until late in the day. Charlie took it out, spent 30 seconds on it, said, "I'll replace it." and was back with a new one in less than 10 minutes. Popped it in (plug in and four screws) and done. That's service when he was ready to go home. Could he have waited until the next day? Sure, but he's obviously trying to give good customer service and succeeded.

Overnight camping is allowed--you are assigned "at the fence." It's hilarious to put the trailer up against a fence in the back, but they have 30 amp power (no water there but plenty at the service and PDI building). They probably have 50 amp but we didn't need it, so didn't ask.

Holman's price was at least $5000 lower than our local dealer. I gave the local guy two chances to come down, but when it came to "best and final", they were simply too expensive. We drove the 500 miles each way from Baltimore to Cincinnati and saved over four grand. That's a no-brainer.

Four out of four stars to Jamie Holmberg, Charlie and the crew at Holman Motors, Batavia, Ohio. They're on www.holmanmotors.com. (And for the record, I have no connection with them other than as a customer.)


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I was ohh so close to buying a new 210RS from them... bought a used one instead. If I buy new in the future, Janie will be my first call.


----------



## tgil27 (Mar 15, 2009)

Congrats Megan

My wife and I ALMOST bought OB/310 bhs from Holman.
We were in contact with them. Got all the prices for delivery, etc. At the time they had one 2010 310bhs in stock but it the interior was in the dark "geen" color. The wife and I decided to go take a drive to the local dealer to see the color and if we would like it. We prefered "Russet" color. I was upfront with the salesperson and told him that I was ready to buy from Holman because of their prices. He asked me to write down my numbers so he could present it to the sales manager.

I wrote down
Holmans Price
+ $1300 for delivery (same as what Holman was charging to delivery)
+ $1000 extra to the dealer to buy local

A few minutes later the salesperson came back and that the Sales Manager had agreed to the deal. So I got the color I wanted and also got the 2010 model because they had to order it.

Even if I didn't buy from Holman, I love the fact that we (the consumers) can have a better idea how much profit the dealers are making on a RV sale. Dealers hate them. We love them. If my local dealer didn't accept my offer, I was buying from Holman!!!!

GL


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

We bought our trailer from Holman as well. 2009 KBH. Did it all over email and phone. They set up delivery...everything. I wanted the trailer by Friday of last week so that I could take it to my daughters softball tournament in Boulder, CO. I dealt with Danny W, and although I was financing through my credit union and it was moving a little slower than I anticipated, Danny made sure the trailer was out and on the road right away to make sure it was delivered on Friday. I got my trailer Friday afternoon and then my daughters tournament was canceled due to snow. Oh well, still got my trailer when I wanted it.....and saved thousands. I had gone to my local Outback dealer and looked at the same model, except it was a 2008. Told them I wanted to keep my money in the local economy, but would go out of state if it meant saving a few thousand dollars. They couldn't match Holmans. My local dealer did try to play the service card though. "We won't be able to service your trailer since we are so busy. Our customers will have priority." I called another local keystone dealer, told them my situation, and they told me they are in the RV business and won't turn anyone away.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

Juan said:


> We bought our trailer from Holman as well. 2009 KBH. Did it all over email and phone. They set up delivery...everything. I wanted the trailer by Friday of last week so that I could take it to my daughters softball tournament in Boulder, CO. I dealt with Danny W, and although I was financing through my credit union and it was moving a little slower than I anticipated, Danny made sure the trailer was out and on the road right away to make sure it was delivered on Friday. I got my trailer Friday afternoon and then my daughters tournament was canceled due to snow. Oh well, still got my trailer when I wanted it.....and saved thousands. I had gone to my local Outback dealer and looked at the same model, except it was a 2008. Told them I wanted to keep my money in the local economy, but would go out of state if it meant saving a few thousand dollars. They couldn't match Holmans. My local dealer did try to play the service card though. "We won't be able to service your trailer since we are so busy. Our customers will have priority." I called another local keystone dealer, told them my situation, and they told me they are in the RV business and won't turn anyone away.


The same happened to me. I tried like heck to deal with the locals, Tacoma RV (WA) etc, but it got nowhere. After I drove to Holmans from Seattle, and deal with Rocky (The Man), it was not just an exciting experience, but we loved the service and the way they prepared the 2008 28KRS prior getting there. Within 2 hours, I pulled in, did the paperwork, got my tour and left to go back to Seattle with the utmost conficence in Holmans. In fact, they did such a good job, I pulled into Seattle on a Friday night and then we packed up and left for Scottsdale AZ on Saturday night. On certain occassions when we needed warrantee work, yes, Tacoma RV tried the old "Well we take care of our own customers first" line, and that went right to Keystone. Now Tacoma RV calls us to see how we are doing. We take our Keystone to Camping World RV in Bellingham WA. And they treat us like royalty. If you are never satisfied with sevice at locations because of their attitudes, go to Keystone and complain t them, because they willl create action since it is their reputation on the line. Just have the names of the reps who talked to you and what was said.

Len


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

tgil27 said:


> Congrats Megan
> 
> My wife and I ALMOST bought OB/310 bhs from Holman.
> We were in contact with them. Got all the prices for delivery, etc. At the time they had one 2010 310bhs in stock but it the interior was in the dark "geen" color. The wife and I decided to go take a drive to the local dealer to see the color and if we would like it. We prefered "Russet" color. I was upfront with the salesperson and told him that I was ready to buy from Holman because of their prices. He asked me to write down my numbers so he could present it to the sales manager.
> ...


Was your local dealer Campers Inn in Kingston?


----------



## z06 (Jun 14, 2009)

Wife and I picked up a 2010 230RS last weekend from Holmans. We had found a used 2007 23KRS at a local dealer here in FL. Checked around on internet also for same used unit. Most prices for used 2007 units were within $900 of new 2010. 2010 also has some worth while improvments. Wider ramp door, king size bed, axles flipped by Keystone ect. Had price off of internet from Holmans. Called Rocky and in 10 minutes had deal done for unit. Picked it up two days later and everything went smooth as silk. One of the best purchase experiences I have had. 
BTW local dealer did not want to get realistic with price for used unit even after hearing price we were quoted for new one.


----------



## topjudge (Feb 23, 2011)

Greetings. I'm a Newbee looking for information on Holman RV. I'm in the market for a new 210RS and did contact Holman already. They quoted me what sounds like a good price but I was wondering if their quoted price is negotiable. Anyone have experience with how much room if any is in their prices? Also, how does Holman compare to Lakeshore RV? Finally, who is the most helpful to work with at these companies? Thank you for any information you have.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

topjudge said:


> Greetings. I'm a Newbee looking for information on Holman RV. I'm in the market for a new 210RS and did contact Holman already. They quoted me what sounds like a good price but I was wondering if their quoted price is negotiable. Anyone have experience with how much room if any is in their prices? Also, how does Holman compare to Lakeshore RV? Finally, who is the most helpful to work with at these companies? Thank you for any information you have.


You can't find a better price than what they or Lakeshore offers, my local dealer wanted $13,000 more for my same unit and when they took $4K off they acted like they were doing me a huge favor. Lakeshore and Holman are usually within $500 of each other and will match each others prices. They pretty much only pay wholesale for trades too so if you're trading, sell yours first. Eddie and Jamie at Holman are both great to work with before and after the sale.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I concur with Dub above re: Holman.

We had a superb experience in April 2009 when we drove from Baltimore to Cin. to pick it up. Oregon-Camper has an excellent Pre-Delivery Inspection (PDI) and Jamie at Holman was totally supportive of us using the list. We spent 4 hours learning as much as possible. We were admitted newbies and so we spent 45 minutes with the tech learning how to hitch up and unhitch. They were fully cooperative with we greenhorns. And we saved $5000 gross, $4500 net after travel expenses. Wadda deal.

Some things we learned:

1. Don't take the kids. They'll get bored and distract you and DW.
2. DW must wear jeans or slacks and then she can crawl over and up and around and under without flashing the assembled multitudes.
3. Bring 4 pens and a note book--you'll misplace at least one pen! Bring a flashlight. 
4. Listen and ask questions, but keep the PDI moving. They're quite willing to spend the needed time (we took four hours) but in fairness to them, don't waste their time.
5. If you can possibly arrange it, stay overnight on the first night at Holmans, in the TT. They'll put you "up against the fence" and the site has 30a power, but no water. Water will be put in the tank for you. It's a superb opportunity to find problems before you leave. 
6. Holman will offer shop discounts on "stuff" in their store--take advantage of that--we got a longer black hose, plastic wheel chocks, and other stuff. 
7. We chose to get a second 12v battery--they provided it, installed, for about $110. (Remember that the price is April 2009.) I chose to do that rather than screw around putting one in after I got back, and having to not only get the new battery, but a battery box, different length battery cables, and so forth. 
8. The TT came 100% equipped with every factory option, so the only option we bought was a slide cover that rolls up when the slideout closes. Their price installed was identical to the local shop here, so we figured we might as well let them make the profit. They installed it on the morning after our camping "up against the fence" and we departed about 11 am.

We are 100% satisfied customers.

Best of luck with your new purchase.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I do have one bad thing to say about Holman, but it has nothing to do with Eddie, Jamie, or their sales department....Holman's Service Department completely blows. They don't return your calls, they have no idea what the status is on your camper and promise to call you back and never do. On top of that they failed to fix everything and did such a poor job installing the missing lifts for my bed that it bent and ripped out part of the bottom compartment when I first opened it. I couldn't even get service to call me back or give me a hand until I called Jamie in sales four days after calling service twice a day to see if they could help me figure out what was wrong with my broken AC while I was in Florida. But after the first year I will service mine myself so it doesn't matter much. Saved a ton of money, would buy from them again, would never use their service department ever again.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

We had an awsome experience with Holman's sales department. Dealt with Bill Leonard, great guy. Like Dub, have very bad experience with the service writers. Very poor communication. I never had problem with workmanship though. But to get anything done is a pain. However, I would definately buy from them again, for the awsome sales department.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I had issues with their service dept not responing until I called my salesman. Then I just worked through him and everything worked out. I did the repair however and was just trying to buy the pieces and get them to ship them to me...


----------



## celtic_circus (Feb 24, 2013)

My wife and I are looking at buying our first TT through Holmans. We are not camper newbies; this will just be the first camper we own. They are 8 hours away from us, but from these threads it seems WELL worth the trip, especially the possible overnight in the TT before purchase. The last post is from almost 2 years ago, anyone dealt with Holmans recently? We just cannot seem to beat their price!


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Take Holman's quote to your local dealer and ask them to match it. Maybe they can come close to it. You'll never know until you ask. Sometimes it pays to buy local.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

celtic_circus said:


> My wife and I are looking at buying our first TT through Holmans. We are not camper newbies; this will just be the first camper we own. They are 8 hours away from us, but from these threads it seems WELL worth the trip, especially the possible overnight in the TT before purchase. The last post is from almost 2 years ago, anyone dealt with Holmans recently? We just cannot seem to beat their price!


We purchased our 2012 301BQ from Holman's and concur with what is being said above. Our experience with the sales department was excellent. Everything went as smooth as can be, saved thousands of dollars off our local dealer price.

The service department at Holman's is really bad. I purchased a new hitch along with the trailer and paid to have them install it. The technician literally just eyeballed the hitch adjustments, and not very well. The trailer rear was significantly lower than the front of the trailer when hitched to the truck. I pointed this out to the technician, who got noticeably irritated and told me that you want the trailer rear to ride lower. Of course I knew this was not correct and I made him fix it. He grumbled and bitched the entire time he was readjusting the hitch. Even after all of that, I had to readjust the hitch again the next day in a Walmart parking lot.

I will purchase my next trailer from Holman's when the time comes. However, I will not have any dealings with their service department.

DAN


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

My son and I spent a night in Holman's parking lot last April while picking up our trailer. I got a quote from them. Took it to my local Camping World(keystone dealer). Then wasted 2 hours with the "let me speak to my manager" sales routine. Their final offer was $24500. Holmans 19900. It was worth the 10hr drive,each way, from N.J.
Spending the night in the lot was a nice perk to make sure it all works. I had no issues. I will buy from them again someday.
Only problem is the trailer was manufactured less than a month prior. The fumes were way strong. I recommend doing it when warm enough to keep some windows open.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Check with General rv in Canton holman would not come within 800$ to save me a trip. ask for mr Miller and tell him Jerry sent you, from cincinnati


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

outbackmac said:


> Check with General rv in Canton holman would not come within 800$ to save me a trip. ask for mr Miller and tell him Jerry sent you, from cincinnati


I had the same experience that Jerry did with the General RV in Huntley Illinois (just west of Chicago). I'd give then 2 thumbs up!!


----------



## JerryCamper (Apr 9, 2015)

I have to agree with DUB. I bought my outback from Lakeshore only after looking for a long time. They had the best deal hands down. We had quite a drive to get there but it was pleasant when we did.


----------

